# whats the best mouth call



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

If your refering to the tape, as in the body of the call, they must have changed it, cause it is super flexible and forms to your pallet instantly.


----------



## mailturkey (Nov 8, 2004)

The Fatal Attraction call by Legacy Game Calls has become my favorite call. It's a 4 reed inverted "v". The calls made by Hook's also sound good. The Sassy Gal 2 sounds great and is easy to use. Has two thin reeds.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ive tried pretty much all in the signature line, and I plain hate their tape. It hurts my palate. The calls sound great, might have to call down their some day and see if they can use another tape and build me some up.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

thunderhead got a link for the woodhaven sight?


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

also, idk i wana talk slate calls too, should i just make a new thread?


----------



## buzzkill (Jan 18, 2007)

www.woodhavencustomcalls.com


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Gobblerman said:


> Again I think it depends on the person and their abilities...


I think this is some sage advice here. For example, I like to use the smaller frame calls because they fit better, and cannot use the calls with the reed-dome. It's all about fit; then preference! Good luck!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I've dabbled in Call building just for fun and one of the best pieces of advise I was given was you can't put Turkey into a caller. It has to already be there.
This was directed to box/slate callers and wood matches. I know very little about building mouth callers.

One very important thing to remember when buying a caller,..............
Every piece of equipment you have is an accessory to your Turkey Caller. A guy will spend hundreds, if not thousands of dollars on equipment, but if you can't get that Gobbler in range, it's useless. The Caller is what seals the deal and is the most important piece of equipment you own. Spening a few extra bucks on a high quality call is a very good investment.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

woodie slayer said:


> HR strut double raspy hen is my pick


Thats by far my favorite call.

I like the Old Bossy hen also...

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## statebull (Jan 30, 2003)

...I've never gone wrong in the spring hunt with the old boss hen. For 16 years it's the only call I've gone into the woods with and for 16 years I've got my turkey 1st morning. I'd say that's a pretty reliable choice. Just gotta learn how to talk to the big ugly ones and then you can call them in with just about any mouth call. I just prefer the sound of the old boss hen, that's all.


----------

